# Kibble Size



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

I am trying to find a smaller kibble size for Paco's food mix. He is eating Fromm's right now, but none of the other foods I have tried he will eat. It seems the smaller kibble he likes. I have tried Wellness, Halo, Chicken Soup, Innova, Now. So if anyone knows of a smaller kibble, if you could let me know so I can try to add that to his mix.

Thanx for all the help
Carla


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck is a flat disk shape. And many hedgies have LOVED it at first try. I know mine loves it. It's the first one he'll finish from his bowl.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to second the Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck. The kibble is a bit bigger, but it obviously tastes good!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor is a smaller kibble and also has fruits mixed in for your hedgie's pleasure (hopefully lol)


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Pet Promise (The normal one, not the one for aged or overweight cats), has tiny little circle flat kibbles. My hedgie LOVED it when she first was introduced to it. She ate for a good 15 minutes.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

thanx everyone for the help, will check out some of those foods.


----------

